
Panorama: The Mescaline Experiment (2005) - mattbierner
https://web.archive.org/web/20120726183523/http://sotcaa.net/hiddenarchive/mayhew01.html
======
hnzix
_> "I'm being fellated, he says, by a young girl known as a groupie". 1994_

Cheezus can you imagine them trying this stunt today? Elon smokes a joint on
air and it's a scandal. Incidentally the transcript of "The Doors of
Perception" is frequently sampled in electronica.

~~~
rjknight
This was an excerpt from a satirical spoof of the real footage.

~~~
hnzix
Thanks I noticed that part, it was right before everyone took Mescaline.

